# 489 Visa Holders-Stuck due to Covid, what next?



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

Starting a dedicated thread to discuss the predicament and also to post any updates about any new information from DoHA for the 489 provisional visa holders who are yet to make their Initial Entry into Australia owing to the border closures due to COVID.

My wife & I had received our 489 visas (South Australia) in December 2019 and were planning to move to Australia by June/July before Covid hit and have disrupted all plans. We have already lost a year and. couple of months due to this. The IED has been waived for all 489 holders, but there is still no clarity or information about the future of provisional visa holders like us who have a strict criteria of 2 years stay and 1 year work to meet before applying for a PR. Luckily we have time till December 2021 before our 2 year window expires, however there are many other Visa holders are in much more critical situation with the window expiring in few more days and not having done their Initial Entry, and few who might have already missed the 2 year window.

As of now, the DoHA has given some concessions for 887 applicants who have been caught in the middle of all this. All this info. can be read here

This thread is to discuss experience of 489 holders who have not yet made their Initial Entry. As of now, the DoHA is stern on their policy that no visa validities will be extended and if a Visa expires, a new one has to be lodged. However since the 489 visas have been rolled back and made way for 491, the situation is different for 489 holders. Only hope is they extend some sort of concession to the visa holders who had not had the chance to make their Initial Entry due to the pandemic. As and when new updates roll out for us 489 visa holders, please update it here.

Cheers!


----------



## jayyp1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hey there! Thanks for setting up this thread. I am in the same situation as you, I was due to flight last to South Australia last year in June, but the borders closed only a few days before my flight. Having sold most things and with no place to stay, I moved back with my parents for a short period which as extended significantly. I am not very much doubtful that my dream to move to Australia will be a reality. I'd love to follow this thread for a glimmer of hope!


----------



## 189expat (Jun 12, 2020)

As far as I know borders are open for Australia citizens, PR holders, 489/491 holders. Isnt it? Although regulated but still have chance. Isnt it?


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

jayyp1 said:


> Hey there! Thanks for setting up this thread. I am in the same situation as you, I was due to flight last to South Australia last year in June, but the borders closed only a few days before my flight. Having sold most things and with no place to stay, I moved back with my parents for a short period which as extended significantly. I am not very much doubtful that my dream to move to Australia will be a reality. I'd love to follow this thread for a glimmer of hope!


Just hang in there for little while longer. Hopefully things will improve in the next 4-5 months as the covid vaccination kicks into high gear in Australia. 

Cheers!



189expat said:


> As far as I know borders are open for Australia citizens, PR holders, 489/491 holders. Isnt it? Although regulated but still have chance. Isnt it?


Only Citizens and PRs can enter Australia now. Provisional visa holders are not


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for starting this important thread. 

My wife, son and I received our 489 visas on 28 October 2019. The plan was to move to South Australia in May-June 2020, depending on the sale of our house. As many others, we were not able to do travel, due to border closures. We are now living in our second temporary rental. 

I'm getting very anxious because the time is ticking on our 2 year residency requirement to qualify for 887. 

As mentioned earlier, some concessions have been made, but they do not affect people like us, who have not made our first entry as yet. 

Let's hope there will be positive news on this in the near future, such as a 2 year residency requirement being lowered to 1.5 years.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

primax said:


> Thanks for starting this important thread.
> 
> My wife, son and I received our 489 visas on 28 October 2019. The plan was to move to South Australia in May-June 2020, depending on the sale of our house. As many others, we were not able to do travel, due to border closures. We are now living in our second temporary rental.
> 
> ...


Hopefully things improve soon and the DoHA starts considering letting people in with all the safety measures in place. In a positive note, the first set of Pfizer vaccine has hit the Australian shore and vaccination of the priority group is expected to start next Monday. With the Oxford-AZN vaccine due for approval as well, things should get better in next 6-7 months.

Cheers!


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

The Australian parliament has instituted an inquiry into the country's skilled migration programme. It is possible to make a submission for the consideration of the committee. 

I have just done so, proposing concessions for 489 visa holders who were unable to travel as a result of border closures to be able to apply for 887 visas even if they will not be able to meet the 2 year residency requirement. As an alternative I suggested extending the duration of these visas by the same amount of time that borders will be closed. 

Please also feel free to make a submission to the committee, highlighting your circumstances as a result of border closures and making suggestions: Inquiry into Australia's skilled migration program – Parliament of Australia


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for creating this Thread Jagornot!

Me and my fianceé are in the same situation as you guys! We received our 489 visa in 6th January 2020, and borders closed less than 30 days before our flight to Adelaide.
Even thou they start vaccinating people on monday, i don't believe they will start letting non-citizens in before the end of 2021 or beginning of 2022, unfortunately. Our last hope lies on those concession rules, they must include us in it, something must be done to repair future damages we might suffer from not being able to do our initial entry. I'm not so optmistic thou.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

primax said:


> The Australian parliament has instituted an inquiry into the country's skilled migration programme. It is possible to make a submission for the consideration of the committee.
> 
> I have just done so, proposing concessions for 489 visa holders who were unable to travel as a result of border closures to be able to apply for 887 visas even if they will not be able to meet the 2 year residency requirement. As an alternative I suggested extending the duration of these visas by the same amount of time that borders will be closed.
> 
> Please also feel free to make a submission to the committee, highlighting your circumstances as a result of border closures and making suggestions: Inquiry into Australia's skilled migration program – Parliament of Australia


I personally feel that the validity of all visas will be extended by the period the borders are closed
Those who are onshore during the covid period, may not get any extension 
Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> I personally feel that the validity of all visas will be extended by the period the borders are closed
> Those who are onshore during the covid period, may not get any extension
> Cheers


That would be the most fair solution, lets hope your intuition is correct! Tks NB!


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

primax said:


> The Australian parliament has instituted an inquiry into the country's skilled migration programme. It is possible to make a submission for the consideration of the committee.
> 
> I have just done so, proposing concessions for 489 visa holders who were unable to travel as a result of border closures to be able to apply for 887 visas even if they will not be able to meet the 2 year residency requirement. As an alternative I suggested extending the duration of these visas by the same amount of time that borders will be closed.
> 
> Please also feel free to make a submission to the committee, highlighting your circumstances as a result of border closures and making suggestions: Inquiry into Australia's skilled migration program – Parliament of Australia


I've submitted mine too. Thanks. Hopefully they take note of it. 



GSM82 said:


> Thanks for creating this Thread Jagornot!
> 
> Me and my fianceé are in the same situation as you guys! We received our 489 visa in 6th January 2020, and borders closed less than 30 days before our flight to Adelaide.
> Even thou they start vaccinating people on monday, i don't believe they will start letting non-citizens in before the end of 2021 or beginning of 2022, unfortunately. Our last hope lies on those concession rules, they must include us in it, something must be done to repair future damages we might suffer from not being able to do our initial entry. I'm not so optmistic thou.


Hopefully vaccination picks up pace with the local production of the vaccine ramping up next month. Some noise is being made about the status of us provisional visa holders and it might finally reach the top ears. Let's wait and hope for some positive updates from the department.


NB said:


> I personally feel that the validity of all visas will be extended by the period the borders are closed
> Those who are onshore during the covid period, may not get any extension
> Cheers


It's only fair if they did that, however in all their automated replies so far they have reiterated one point literally in bold text and that is "visa validity will not be extended" and that people with expired visas have to apply for fresh visas. The department has also issued some statement mentioning return of visa application money for some of the visa categories affected by border closure. Since 489 is no longer available, applying a fresh one means to go for 491 which has much stricter criteria to meet. Tough call.


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

I've also written to a number of Australian parliamentarians, who are interested in migration issues. One of them suggested I contact the Minister to highlight the issue. 

I have done so and please also feel free to do it here: Contact the Minister

I've written to both Peter Dutton (Minister of Home Affairs) and Alex Hawke (Minister for Immigration). 

The more attention we can bring to this issue, the better.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

primax said:


> I've also written to a number of Australian parliamentarians, who are interested in migration issues. One of them suggested I contact the Minister to highlight the issue.
> 
> I have done so and please also feel free to do it here: Contact the Minister
> 
> ...


Thanks. I also have done the same. I shall share it in the small 489 circle I part of, as well.


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

Jagornot said:


> Thanks. I also have done the same. I shall share it in the small 489 circle I part of, as well.


Glad we are working together to highlight our plight to Australian policymakers. Let's hope something positive comes out of it. 

Given that the residency requirement was dropped from 24 months to 18 months for those who travelled offshore and were not able to come back, they will hopefully implement the same rule for people like us, who haven't even made their first entry yet.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Jagornot said:


> Thanks. I also have done the same. I shall share it in the small 489 circle I part of, as well.


Maybe we should raise a petition and send them, what do you think? 
If i can help or contribute in any way please let me know.


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

GSM82 said:


> Maybe we should raise a petition and send them, what do you think?
> If i can help or contribute in any way please let me know.


I also thought about a petition, but international students did one, with thousands of signatures, and it didn't help much. 

Have a look at the links I posted earlier in the thread. You can make a submission to the ongoing parliamentary inquiry into immigration and also write to the Minister. 

Easy for a lone voice to get lost, but if different people start highlighting this issue, they might consider a change to the current regulations.


----------



## kereta (Jun 3, 2016)

NB said:


> I personally feel that the validity of all visas will be extended by the period the borders are closed
> Those who are onshore during the covid period, may not get any extension
> Cheers


do you mind explaining why do you feel this way?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

I am also in same situation. Granted 489 (Sponsored by NT Govt) in May2019 , Went to Darwin in Nov 2019 with Family for a week to complete IED formalities. I was planning to mover permanently on April-May 2020 but this COVID 19 happens and ruined all our lives.

I now need to be there before 27May 2021 to be able to complete the residency requirement of 2 years which I feel is not so promising .

So now the only hope is to wait for visa extension which i feel is the only logical/ethical expectation from AU Govt.

Feels cheated as we paid same visa fees as 189 or 190 visa holders but we are being treated so differently.

Regards
Ahmad


----------



## Tomle1207 (Apr 2, 2018)

Im on same boat, I was supposed to flight on March 2019, but my flight was cancelled due to covid. I hope they will extend my 489visa a bit longer to compensate those wasted months or even years.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

We have our flight tickets booked this July (we need to enter before November so we can fulfil the 2-year residency requirement before our visas expire in 2023).

Does anyone think temporary visa holders like 489 could be allowed to come to Australia by mid June 2021 (once this biosecurity travel ban is lifted)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leo379 said:


> We have our flight tickets booked this July (we need to enter before November so we can fulfil the 2-year residency requirement before our visas expire in 2023).
> 
> Does anyone think temporary visa holders like 489 could be allowed to come to Australia by mid June 2021 (once this biosecurity travel ban is lifted)?


I hope you have booked refundable tickets or have an exemption 
I don’t see a blanket approval to enter on temporary visas before October 
Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

leo379 said:


> We have our flight tickets booked this July (we need to enter before November so we can fulfil the 2-year residency requirement before our visas expire in 2023).
> 
> Does anyone think temporary visa holders like 489 could be allowed to come to Australia by mid June 2021 (once this biosecurity travel ban is lifted)?


No, honestly i don't see 489 holders being allowed in 2021, maybe and a big maybe, in november after most people in australia get vaccinated.


----------



## babala87 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks for the dedicated thread for 489visa holders. Iam also in the same boat wich is getting 489 visa with the family but not yet IED. Hopefully everything will be fine by Q3-2021.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

leo379 said:


> We have our flight tickets booked this July (we need to enter before November so we can fulfil the 2-year residency requirement before our visas expire in 2023).
> 
> Does anyone think temporary visa holders like 489 could be allowed to come to Australia by mid June 2021 (once this biosecurity travel ban is lifted)?


Mid year looks highly unlikely in the current scenario. They are most probably going to wait till October or November to ease the restrictions little by little for non-PR holders. What they have planned for our visa validity, needs to be seen. Once they start issuing offshore grants to non-critical job codes, we can be hopeful of an upcoming border opening. I would suggest you apply for an exemption on DoHA site, though the chances of getting one are very less currently.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

This has been really frustrating to us all after spending a lot of money, time and effort we are left with nothing. 
Though I will be able to rebook the tickets at a later date (without an additional cost except the fare difference which is very common), what is concerning is that if they don't extend our visas, how can we fulfil the residency requirement (let us say we managed to IED)? What are our visa options after 489 is finished but not eligible for 887?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

a glimmer of hope maybe...








Scott Morrison's economic recovery plan involves opening borders, overhauling migration and pushing JobSeekers to the country


The federal government expects the Australian economy to grow 5% this financial year and 4.5% in the next one as a result of fiscal stimulus measures. Speaking on Tuesday, Prime Minister Scott Morrison said key to the recovery strategy was restarting and overhauling temporary migration visas...




www.businessinsider.com.au


----------



## primax (Jan 28, 2021)

Jagornot said:


> Mid year looks highly unlikely in the current scenario. They are most probably going to wait till October or November to ease the restrictions little by little for non-PR holders. What they have planned for our visa validity, needs to be seen. Once they start issuing offshore grants to non-critical job codes, we can be hopeful of an upcoming border opening. I would suggest you apply for an exemption on DoHA site, though the chances of getting one are very less currently.


Agree with your assessment, Jagornot. 

Qantas is hopeful of international travel resuming in late October, but based on how careful the Australian government has been, it is more likely that they will do it in phases. 

I do think that people on temporary visas and international students will be able to travel before the general public and tourists.


----------



## kereta (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey guys, is there anything that we can do as 489 holders who do not qualify for the travel restrictions exemption? It kinda feels like the whole vaccination programme is like a roller coaster... First, problems to secure supply. Now blood clot problems. Not sure what to expect next. Do we really just observe and wait for our hard earned 489 visa to expire?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kereta said:


> Hey guys, is there anything that we can do as 489 holders who do not qualify for the travel restrictions exemption? It kinda feels like the whole vaccination programme is like a roller coaster... First, problems to secure supply. Now blood clot problems. Not sure what to expect next. Do we really just observe and wait for our hard earned 489 visa to expire?


Rave or rant as much as you like 
As if the DHA gives a damn
Cheers


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

kereta said:


> Hey guys, is there anything that we can do as 489 holders who do not qualify for the travel restrictions exemption? It kinda feels like the whole vaccination programme is like a roller coaster... First, problems to secure supply. Now blood clot problems. Not sure what to expect next. Do we really just observe and wait for our hard earned 489 visa to expire?


Unfortunately with over 30,000 Australian citizens stranded overseas, temporary visa holders would be the least of their priorities at the moment (not that they are prioritising their citizens as well). Don't bank on their vaccination strategy too, which has fallen flat on its face. The only way is to wait it out till they decided to come out of their safety bubbles and smell the reality around. It's going to be a long hard wait.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Jagornot said:


> Unfortunately with over 30,000 Australian citizens stranded overseas, temporary visa holders would be the least of their priorities at the moment (not that they are prioritising their citizens as well). Don't bank on their vaccination strategy too, which has fallen flat on its face. The only way is to wait it out till they decided to come out of their safety bubbles and smell the reality around them. It's going to be a long hard wait.


I doubt the 30,000 number of Australians stranded overseas. I believe that majority of them have expressed their intention to return to Australia but not really keen to return. Flights are available but they are not willing to purchase the tickets at the current prices. Reports say more than half of arrivals into Australia are not citizens nor residents but other visa holders with compelling reasons to travel. So politicians and media are just using those 30k stranded Australians to exaggerate the issue and prevent skilled migration. Oppositions are saying that Australians have suffered so much for low wages because of skilled migration for the past 10 years. They believe that suppressing skilled migration could increase the present wages to enjoy. These people don't believe that there is a skills shortage happening so they are not keen to open the borders.
This is really disappointing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leo379 said:


> I doubt the 30,000 number of Australians stranded overseas. I believe that majority of them have expressed their intention to return to Australia but not really keen to return. Flights are available but they are not willing to purchase the tickets at the current prices. Reports say more than half of arrivals into Australia are not citizens nor residents but other visa holders with compelling reasons to travel. So politicians and media are just using those 30k stranded Australians to exaggerate the issue and prevent skilled migration. Oppositions are saying that Australians have suffered so much for low wages because of skilled migration for the past 10 years. They believe that suppressing skilled migration could increase the present wages to enjoy. These people don't believe that there is a skills shortage happening so they are not keen to open the borders.
> This is really disappointing.


You are underestimating the issue 
The economy class tickets get sold out in minutes of opening
Those who manage to get one, also face high chances of cancellation at the last minute
I know many families having PR or citizenship desperately trying to return to Australia but can’t afford the business or first class tickets
A family of 4 are being asked to shell out 20-25k AUD plus the quarantine fees of another 5-6k


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

+1 to what NB said above.

Sometimes I wonder if a whole year since the beginning of the pandemic was not enough for the Australian govt. to come up with a return strategy and aid for their own citizens, forget PRs and other visa holders. Anyways, with the way things are unravelling, it would be well into 2022 before majority of the Australians are vaccinated at this snail's pace. The only fair thing to do is to come up with clear policies in terms of immigration and communicate it to the various visa holders and applicants.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

Jagornot said:


> +1 to what NB said above.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if a whole year since the beginning of the pandemic was not enough for the Australian govt. to come up with a return strategy and aid for their own citizens, forget PRs and other visa holders. Anyways, with the way things are unravelling, it would be well into 2022 before majority of the Australians are vaccinated at this snail's pace. The only fair thing to do is to come up with clear policies in terms of immigration and communicate it to the various visa holders and applicants.


If Australia is not keen to attract skilled migrants at this stage then at least they allow entry of those still holding valid visas or allow time extension of our visas. (489 is not eligible for visa refund in the covid concession, by the way).


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

leo379 said:


> If Australia is not keen to attract skilled migrants at this stage then at least they allow entry of those still holding valid visas or allow time extension of our visas. (489 is not eligible for visa refund in the covid concession, by the way).


It's not that they don't want skilled migrants. ScoMo has already mentioned in one of the press meets about how vital a role Skilled Migrants would play in the rebuilding of Australia's economy. But a lot of decisions are politically driven currently so that he and his team would come out looking like super-heroes having saved the country from a virus. The flop show that is the vaccine rollout is a slap on his face, but I don't think it's going to change anything for good. Currently their own citizens have to be really lucky playing fastest finger first to get an air ticket or be really rich and famous to gain entry to Australia.


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,
First of all, I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and concerns over this topic.
I have a similar condition. Let me try to explain it briefly.

I have a valid temporary visa (489 Visa, for Qeensland) which I granted on 7th of September 2019 and it’s length of stay until 7th of September 2023. However due to the Covid-19 closure and restrictions on the Australian Borders I can not enter to Australia since March 2020 (over a year). I made my initial entry into Australia on 20th of January. And I needed to go back to Turkey on 5th of March. In order to apply to 887 visa (PR), I have to live for at least 2 years and work full time for at least 1 year in a specified regional area. Therefore, I need to enter to Australia before 7th of September this year otherwise I will lose my right. Should I apply to travel exemption or do you think the goverment will do arrangements for people who is in my condition to be not aggrieved. There is still no clarity or information about the future of provisional visa holders like me. Currently I am in Turkey.

My second question is: Does Covid-19 concessions apply for my condition since I made my initial entry into Australia ? Here is the link https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-887#Eligibility
In this case if I live 18 months in a specified regional area (not 24 months), can I still apply for PR ? Therefore instead of 7th of September 2021 do I have 6 more months for my deadline to enter which is 7th of March 2022 ?

Kind Ragards.
Koray


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DhimantSolanki said:


> Can you share how long did it take to get your priority assessment?





kozdogu88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> First of all, I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and concerns over this topic.
> I have a similar condition. Let me try to explain it briefly.
> 
> ...


Unless you are in healthcare, you will probably not get an exemption 
No harm in trying but don’t get your hopes up
You have lived in Australia for just 3 months so you cannot qualify for 887 under any present scheme
The best you can hope for is an extension of the 489 so that you get more time to fulfill the conditions 
Cheers


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Unless you are in healthcare, you will probably not get an exemption
> No harm in trying but don’t get your hopes up
> You have lived in Australia for just 3 months so you cannot qualify for 887 under any present scheme
> The best you can hope for is an extension of the 489 so that you get more time to fulfill the conditions
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. Do you also know the answer of my second question ? 
Kind Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kozdogu88 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you also know the answer of my second question ?
> Kind Regards


Your second question has no relevance 
Once you are able to return, you will have to see what concessions the DHA will give the applicants 
Cheers


----------



## kozdogu88 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I saw a post this morning about a Telegram group started by few who are affected by the border closure. I think it is a great idea to support and share ideas in any platform for our common issue. I just joined the Telegram Group this morning. I realized that the post has been deleted by the administrator.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

If anyone is interested in joining the Telegram group, please send me a direct message and i shall share the link. Forum rules does not allow me to post the link directly here.


----------



## gilbertt (May 12, 2021)

Jagornot said:


> If anyone is interested in joining the Telegram group, please send me a direct message and i shall share the link. Forum rules does not allow me to post the link directly here.


hi can i request for the link in telegram? thanks.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

Just to update, quite a few 489/491 visa holders who are stuck outside Australia and losing precious time have united over a Telegram group and have been strategising hard on exactly how to make us heard by the Australian Govt. and DoHA. So if you are anyone you know are in a similar situation, please join the Telegram group. Please send me a direct message and I shall share the joining link. The more the better. 

Cheers!


----------



## gilbertt (May 12, 2021)

Thanks for adding me. Yesterday's news is not encouraging at all.


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

Jagornot said:


> If anyone is interested in joining the Telegram group, please send me a direct message and i shall share the link. Forum rules does not allow me to post the link directly here.


I want to join


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

mdrafieie said:


> I want to join


Let me know if you haven't received the link yet! Cheers!


----------



## Clare85 (May 13, 2021)

Hi


Jagornot said:


> Just to update, quite a few 489/491 visa holders who are stuck outside Australia and losing precious time have united over a Telegram group and have been strategising hard on exactly how to make us heard by the Australian Govt. and DoHA. So if you are anyone you know are in a similar situation, please join the Telegram group. Please send me a direct message and I shall share the joining link. The more the better.
> 
> Cheers!


. I have just discovered this forum. My family and I are currently in the same situation. 489 visa entry date was in February 2021. I would really appreciate if you could give me more details about the Telegram group.

Kind Regards


----------



## mdrafieie (Oct 18, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Let me know if you haven't received the link yet! Cheers!


Thank you
I got the link and joined


----------



## shaheenndm (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,

I am also in the same situation. Looks like Australia is very cautious and will be one of the last country to open its borders. Can some one send me the link for the Telegram group ? I tried to send a message to Jagornot , but getting the this error : As a new user, you have reached your conversation limit. Please come back and try again later.


----------



## GordonSA (May 20, 2021)

Getting the same message re Reaching your conversation limit.

would love to be added to the group please.


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

I planned to come to Australia again after fulfilling the 1st entry requirement in May 18 and then completion of 3 months during the period from May to July 2019 following the requirements of the immigration till 14th December 2021 and therefore was supposed to be reporting to Australia in the month of December 2019 onwards.

However, due to rising cases of COVID-19 in the world initiated from China; keeping in view various International travel restrictions, I had to stay back so as to keep away from pandemic. So far, I and my family members have been able to successfully keep ourselves away from the infection.

Therefore, keeping in view the prevailing conditions and restrictions, it is my humble submission that please guide me a best possible to fulfil the visa requirements.

I shall be obliged for your kind favour.


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

Khizj said:


> I planned to come to Australia again after fulfilling the 1st entry requirement in May 18 and then completion of 3 months during the period from May to July 2019 following the requirements of the immigration till 14th December 2021 and therefore was supposed to be reporting to Australia in the month of December 2019 onwards.
> 
> However, due to rising cases of COVID-19 in the world initiated from China; keeping in view various International travel restrictions, I had to stay back so as to keep away from pandemic. So far, I and my family members have been able to successfully keep ourselves away from the infection.
> 
> ...


14th dec 2021 visa expiry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khizj said:


> I planned to come to Australia again after fulfilling the 1st entry requirement in May 18 and then completion of 3 months during the period from May to July 2019 following the requirements of the immigration till 14th December 2021 and therefore was supposed to be reporting to Australia in the month of December 2019 onwards.
> 
> However, due to rising cases of COVID-19 in the world initiated from China; keeping in view various International travel restrictions, I had to stay back so as to keep away from pandemic. So far, I and my family members have been able to successfully keep ourselves away from the infection.
> 
> ...


Till the border restrictions are relaxed, you cannot enter Australia 
Once the borders are opened, you can ask for extension of the visa and time for fulfilling the conditions
Till such time you have to wait
I presume you are not in healthcare 
Cheers


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

It's so bloody that provisional visas cannot enter Australia while PR can. 

Provisional visas are different from norman temporary visas (485, 500, etc.). Provisional visas like 489 and 491 got a clear pathway for PR. We contribute regional economy. Especially when 188 is also a provisional visa but they are free to get in Australia. 

It's a shame that the government blocks so many eligible people from getting 189 or 190, gives them 489 or 491 instead and force them to pay the same fee, but treat them so differently. If it is 2015 or 2016 they may get their PRs straight away. 

Hopefully the DHA can consider to let provisional 489 and 491 holders in, or consider to waive some requirements for 887 or 191, or even just simply extend their visas.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Perhaps is this why my 489 visa application is stuck since October 2019 without even a case officer being assigned? Despite paying bloody 4000 AUD. Can I please be added to this Telegram group as well?


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

NB said:


> Till the border restrictions are relaxed, you cannot enter Australia
> Once the borders are opened, you can ask for extension of the visa and time for fulfilling the conditions
> Till such time you have to wait
> I presume you are not in healthcare
> Cheers


Please add me in the telegram group


----------



## Van_fan (Jun 11, 2021)

Jagornot said:


> If anyone is interested in joining the Telegram group, please send me a direct message and i shall share the link. Forum rules does not allow me to post the link directly here.


Sorry, I don't konw how to send you message, Would you like to send me the telegram link?


----------



## levi90 (Jun 26, 2021)

I have just discovered this forum as well. My 489 visa entry date was in February 2021. I would really appreciate if you could give me more details about the Telegram group.


----------



## Mandy1112 (Jul 5, 2021)

Jagornot said:


> If anyone is interested in joining the Telegram group, please send me a direct message and i shall share the link. Forum rules does not allow me to post the link directly here.


can you please send me link for Telegram, I am also in the same boat 489 visa holder received in April 2020.


----------



## AroseBev (Aug 13, 2021)

I have just stumbled across this thread during one of many stress-filled searches for some sort of answer on the 489 visa situation. It's troublesome that so many are in the same position and that we are still without any clear answer/pathway from the Australian Government. 

My partner and I had our 489 visa approved in February 2020, but Covid-19 hit and Australia closed its borders before we even had a chance to confirm our flights. 

Throughout the remainder of 2020, we remained patient with the assumption that surely the Australian Government would introduce visa extensions/concessions that would apply to our situation - 489 visa granted, but unable to activate due to border closure. However, here we are....17 months later and over half way through 2021 and still nothing - not one glimmer of hope or clear direction on what's next. And not to mention the fact that our 4 years visa is now ticking away, washing away any chances we had for qualifying for PR.

What makes this situation even more stressful and exhausting, is that my partner and I are a young couple (mid-20s) and whilst our friends are buying their first homes here in the UK, getting married, having children - my partner and I feel absolutely STUCK. We are in a horrible limbo stage where we don't know whether to hold off on what is essentially 'life' in the hope that the Australia Government will eventually offer some visa extension/consessions that will allow us to do all of these things in Australia, and if not, then at least we know for sure the Australian dream is over for now and we can progress with all of these things here in the UK. 

All we are looking for is an answer and clear direction from the Government - will they be introducing visa extensions for 489 visa holders who have been unable to enter Australia due to the boarder closure to enable them to qualify for the PR pathway (2 year residency and 12 months full-time work) OR will they introduce 887 visa consessions that actually apply to us and our situation??? If the answer to both is no, then at the very least, the Government need to let us know this so that we can resume our lives in our home country and not keep living in this uncertain limbo period not knowing whether we will be able to get to Australia and qualify for PR, or not. 

And the most ironic thing about all of it is, both my partner and I are FULLY VACCINATED (pfizer) and have been for months....AND would be willing to do testing before/during/after flights, as well as the two-week quarantine - but we, as temporary visa holders, do not even have that as an option.

Apologies for the rant. But after 17 months of nothing - no clear position/answer/pathway from the Government, I am absolutely exhausted! We need answers, one way or another, so we can get out of this limbo period and move forward with out lives - inside or out of Australia.


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

AroseBev said:


> Apologies for the rant. But after 17 months of nothing - no clear position/answer/pathway from the Government, I am absolutely exhausted! We need answers, one way or another, so we can get out of this limbo period and move forward with out lives - inside or out of Australia.


A lot of us (3000+ stranded 489/491 holders) are in a similar situation as you and totally understand the predicament. Like you have rightly said, we have not heard anything regarding our visa situations from the Department nor the Government. As of now few senators have understood our plight and have raised this issue in the parliament, which is a positive for us to get noticed. Also one petition (EN2791) regarding our plight has been accepted recently by the parliament and minister is expected to reply to it within 3 months. Currently 489/491 seems to be low on their priority list and eventually they'll get to us and should let us know about our future. Hang in there, and don't lose hope just as yet. Yes, it's a pain to be stuck in a limbo, but it should be sorted out as Australia gets ahead in their vaccination drive and realise that shutting down and isolating the country from the rest of the world does bo good for anyone. 

Cheers!


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Hope for 489/491 visa holders...
Received my INBOUND travel exemption in 3 days, first attempt, critical skills, engineneer with job offer, family of 4. 
Visa 489 State Nominates (SA).
Documents attached:

Letter explaining visa, qualification, skills and experience (similar to cover letter for cv), job offer, company information, why my skills are critical for the company
Letter explaining possible travel itinerary and planned travel date (incl. Printscreens of possible flights)
statement of Covid situation (how we prevent getting the virus, covid situation of my home country, vaccination status of my family)
Attached evidences:

legal documents (passports, visas, birth cert, marriage cert.)
job offer
employment support letter (stating why my skills are critical - recovery of the Australian economy)
qualification
skill assessment
state nomination
No statutory declaration was needed.
No financial statement was needed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zsu said:


> Hope for 489/491 visa holders...
> Received my INBOUND travel exemption in 3 days, first attempt, critical skills, engineneer with job offer, family of 4.
> Visa 489 State Nominates (SA).
> Documents attached:
> ...


Congratulations 
Which country ?
Cheers


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Which country ?
> Cheers


From Hungary


----------



## ozlife28 (Jun 11, 2020)

Can I still join the Telegram group?


----------



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi there,

I am confuse by this : 

*Applicants outside of Australia*
Eligible prospective subclass 887 visa applicants can make their visa application outside Australia during the concession period and be granted the visa while they are outside Australia. Applicants outside of Australia who lodge during the concession period are given access to shorter employment requirements and shorter residence requirements.
These applicants must provide evidence of at least:

9 months full-time work in a specified regional area (or, if the Minister specifies a shorter period in a legislative instrument, that shorter period), and
18 months residence in a specified regional area (or, if the Minister specifies a shorter period in a legislative instrument, that shorter period).
*Does this apply to those who are stuck out of Australia while on 489 visa who has not get a chance to enter Australia during Covid, they only need to have 18 months residence to apply for future 887 visa ? or still at 2 years residency ?*

Thanks
EM


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shini said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am confuse by this :
> 
> ...


Once they open the borders, DHA will probably give the clarification for those who have not been able to enter Australia 
My guess is They may increase the validity of the 489 visa 
Cheers


----------



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

NB said:


> Once they open the borders, DHA will probably give the clarification for those who have not been able to enter Australia
> My guess is They may increase the validity of the 489 visa
> Cheers


Thanks Mate


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

Now that borders are open.. have we received any further update on the extension of 489 visa..?


----------



## Jagornot (Jan 23, 2018)

As per latest news, 489/491 visa holders don't need a travel exemption to enter Australia from Dec 1st onwards. The DoHA hasn't announced any concessions or visa extensions for the time lost due to border just yet and hopefully an update about this should come close to the opening date.


----------



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Now that borders are open.. have we received any further update on the extension of 489 visa..?


 would like to know too


Jagornot said:


> As per latest news, 489/491 visa holders don't need a travel exemption to enter Australia from Dec 1st onwards. The DoHA hasn't announced any concessions or visa extensions for the time lost due to border just yet and hopefully an update about this should come close to the opening date.


Few of my friends who are under 489 are still moving to SA even though they can't fulfil the 2 year stay.. hoping that there will be news on extension or concession when it comes to applying the PR


----------



## Gurujnpn567 (Jan 8, 2018)

Shini said:


> that there will be news on extension or


Thanks for your quick response..


----------



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

Gurujnpn567 said:


> Thanks for your quick response..


good news to share 

The Government will also extend visas for skilled regional (provisional visa) holders (subclass 489, 491 and 494) in recognition that this cohort has been adversely affected by COVID-19 related travel restrictions.

“Current and expired skilled regional provisional visas will be extended, providing additional time to meet regional work requirements for permanent residence,” Minister Hawke said


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Shini said:


> good news to share
> 
> The Government will also extend visas for skilled regional (provisional visa) holders (subclass 489, 491 and 494) in recognition that this cohort has been adversely affected by COVID-19 related travel restrictions.
> 
> “Current and expired skilled regional provisional visas will be extended, providing additional time to meet regional work requirements for permanent residence,” Minister Hawke said


This is good news indeed, expectation is also that processing of these VISAs will be prioritized and the processing time greatly reduced.


----------



## Shini (Sep 8, 2020)

What do you mean by that ? ... The gov will extend visa 489 holders who were not able to fulfill requirements right ?


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Shini said:


> What do you mean by that ? ... The gov will extend visa 489 holders who were not able to fulfill requirements right ?


Yes


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Visa changes to support the reopening of Australia and our economic recovery







minister.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## waymak (Jan 17, 2020)

Full statement


----------



## harry786786 (May 6, 2016)

Hi guys,My flight is on 30th november from India via Dubai to Melbourne.I will reach on 1st december so i hope there wont be an issues by Australian authorities that you departed on 30th nov.Any sugessions guys?


----------



## COL2210 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Need quick clarification regarding the Minister Hawkes statement (issued on 25 Nov 2021). I'm a 489 visa holder and my visa will expire on sep 2022. Initial plan was to fly on March 2020 however the borders closed due to Covid-19. Is there anyone who can assist me in explaining the process to extend the visa as I have been adversely affected. Can I extend the visa now itself or should I wait till closer to my visa expiry to get this extended? Any suggestion guys?


----------

